# You guys see the pinkbike POD for 12/7?



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought it would be appreciated here:

unknown at Runca Trail in Flims, Switzerland - photo by hanussen - Pinkbike.com

Steve Z


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

Racing the DAKINE Trailfox Flims downhill course on a tandem - YouTube

pretty cool video


----------



## firedog62 (Nov 3, 2006)

You see the video that went along with that picture 
Go down the comments for the POD and click the youtube video. We're a little new at this tandem thing to do something like that. But we'll try something like that very soon.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Have my stoker where dark sunglasses and release the brakes...

Looks like a fun place to ride. The boardwalks seem plenty wide.

Typical helmet cam though, no doubt more difficult than it appears on the video.

Assuming it's Germany or Switzerland.

How about AORTA Eu?

PK


----------

